

Show HN: My year in side projects - typpo
http://www.ianww.com/blog/2013/12/31/my-year-in-side-projects/

======
mherrmann
They sound like cool projects but your saying "btw, I'm 24" felt like
blatantly showing off. Congrats on having achieved so much at a young age! But
seems to me like a main objective of the post is to further boost your ego.

~~~
typpo
Thanks for the feedback. I included it because I've seen similar HN posts
mention age (and my birthday was recent, so it was on my mind). I've removed
that information so this post stands on its own.

------
jmduke
Spent a solid five minutes trying to figure out the issue with choosing
"in2013dollars.com" as a name until I realized. (For people, like me, who need
more coffee: it's about to be 2014.) I'd imagine implementing an API for this
(or even just an endpoint that spits out JSON) would be a similarly good
exercise.

------
Eduardo3rd
Thanks for the post! This is very inspiring. I'm just now learning to code
(Mech Egr by education) and it is exciting to see what's possible out there at
the side project level. Good luck with Asteroid mining!

------
raphaelj
Asterank is really impressive.

I'm 22 and I would be so proud if I succeed to accomplishing such great things
by your age.

